# mealworms not moving in bowl



## syko (Jun 14, 2008)

How do you get the mealworms to move more in bowl?
i have afew mealworms in a bowl with bits of cabbage for them to eat but they dont seem to move. 
My leos dont even bother looking at them =(
help pls


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

syko said:


> How do you get the mealworms to move more in bowl?
> i have afew mealworms in a bowl with bits of cabbage for them to eat but they dont seem to move.
> My leos dont even bother looking at them =(
> help pls


chuck em mate, they';re probably dead, put new ones in mate and dont put any salad in with them, they need to stay dry.


----------



## syko (Jun 14, 2008)

Scales and Fangs said:


> chuck em mate, they';re probably dead, put new ones in mate and dont put any salad in with them, they need to stay dry.


i checked, when i picked the worms up they start moving, when they are down they stop. cunning worms.. 
i will remove the salad now


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

i put a slice of carrot in with mine seems to keep them moving around. 
HTH
steve


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds like over heat or dehydration or dieing.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We use a piece of dry dog food and dont put the bowl at the hot end of the viv


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

i put a piece of wholemeal bread or a thin slice of carrot in with mine and i only put enough in for one day, and then put fresh in the next day so they do stay active.
I used to think mealworms were pretty stupid lol especially when they would escape out of the dish and drown themselves in the water bowl near by but then i thought again...personaly i would rather drown than be eaten alive.

pps .
is it me and my pregnancy hormones making my smell extra overly sensitive but does anyone else find mealworms in the water bowl stinkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks sooooooooooo bad


----------



## Natalie-UK (Jun 27, 2008)

i'm no meelworm expert, but i would say that nudging them should get them moveing, tri when your...gecko? is around.


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

pick them up with tweezers and this should get them moving them drop them back in the bowl most the time they go nuts :lol2:


----------



## syko (Jun 14, 2008)

will try all recommendations, but maybe i just bought a box of lazy mealworms =p

thanks to all


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i find the fuller the bowl the more they move [as in if they are in a deep layer laying all over each other]

also if you stick food [whatever,lettuce, bread, flake] in the middle of a pile of mealies rather than on top of them itll stimulate burrowing ansd thus movment.


----------



## Smit80 (Jun 23, 2008)

If you, like me, are trying to get your leo to eat mealworms then good luck. As my little guy wont go near them. So if you find any tricks let me know


----------

